# soft shrimp



## dmiklojcik (Jun 2, 2007)

I recentlty purchased some fresh shrimp, with heads on, from a reliable fish store. The shrimp was soft, not crisp, when I cooked it. Why?


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

They were either not fresh or previously frozen or both. I would take them back and get my money back.

When buying seafood I ALWAY and I mean ALWAYS ask the counter man/woman to let me hold a piece of the seafood. I first look at it, then I smell it and then I indent my finger into it. If I know it's previously frozen and it doesn't spring back at me, I know that it won't because it's been frozen but I still expect it to be firm to the hand. If anything is suspect or if there is a strong smell of ammonia, or fish odor or chlorine I will not buy from that seafood monger that day or indeed, ever again.

Many shops who have a slow turnover of seafood engage in the practice of chlorinating their seafood (i.e. Wiping them down or dropping them into chlorine water). That too will make the flesh mushy. 

Never buy seafood on Sunday. It is usually purchased on Thursday.


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Were they farm raised freshwater shrimp ?


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

Actually, your issue was not likely to be twice frozen shrimp.

Chances are these shrimp were harvested either just before or just after their motling stage (where they shed their shell to grow a size).

All crustaceans go through the molting process to grow. Lobsters, Shrimp, Crabs, Crawfish etc.

The way this works is quite amazing.

The animal begins to soak up water into it's body, until the shell literally bursts. Then the defenseless animal crawls out of the old shell and (fairly quickly) all the calcium in it's body moves to the outside to begin forming the new shell.

When shrimp are harvested close to this molting stage, it is common to fid the cooked meat softer than usual.

I am curious what species and origin shrimp you used.
Gulf Wild Browns, whites or pinks?
Farm raised whites or tiger shrimp?

Brown Shrimp and Tigers generally have the most "snap" like texture when cooked. This has to do with moisture content in the animal.

Whites and pinks (assuming they are not overcooked) will have a little less snap and will also have a slightly milder flavor.

This time of year in the Gulf of Mexico, shrimp will molt about every seven days, growing a size each time.

Finally, a little interesting fact about lobsters. Female lobsters, when ready to molt will make friends with the neighborhood Alpha Male lobster who has the best cave. He will protect her while she sheds her shell, then mount her immediately after she crawls out of her old shell. There is about a 30 minute window when a female lobster can mate, then the shell begins to harden again. She might not molt for another 3-5 years once over the 3 lb mark.

The Cat Man


----------



## dmiklojcik (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, you've explained it very well. I believe they were the white shrimp. They did have a mild flavor, not at all old, or tasting of the freezer. I'm sure they were fresh. The shrimp seemed 'mushier" toward the head than at the tail. How can I tell when I buy them? Should I ask to hold one, as previously suggested, and poke it around a bit? Anyway, thanks a lot for the answer, I appreciate it.


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

Your comments warrant a couple more questions.
Was the shrimp already peeled and deveined, or did you do this yourself at home?

The reason I ask is something called STTP (Sodium Tri-Poly Phosphate)
Processors will use this chemical to absorb water into the shrimp, making it weigh more, which you buy per lb, not by the piece.
When the shell is left on, the STTP can't penetrate the shell, but some will be absorbed near the exposed 'throat meat'.

However, generally speaking, STTP won't cause mushiness unless an abusive amount was used (which is entirely possible) because processor mentality is "if a little is good, a lot has to be better"

By law, STTP is supposed to be labelled as an ingredient, but it rarely is.

Also, if you ever see the legs turning black (industry term is "Blueing"), this means the oxidization process has started. Shrimpers and processors like to use a little Sodium BiSulphite to prevent this from happening, especially with fresh product.

The Cat Man


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you Cat Man! This is a fascinating and very helpful explanation.


----------



## dmiklojcik (Jun 2, 2007)

I've learned a lot here- thanks. I'll keep my eye out for "blueing." Where do you "pros" go to get shrimp for restaurants? 
Do you ever have the problem of soft shrimp?


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

Us "Pros" go direct to the boats and have them unload to dedicated plants.
Yes, we do experience soft shrimp issues.....that's why I know what I know

Cat Man


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for your info Cat Man! I did not know this and it's great reference. I was always afraid that the mushiness was tissue breakdown - either from ice crystals or bacteria! Ick to either of those! Most of my experience is with wild Gulf Shrimp (usually brown, occ. white) and some tigers. Only freshwater shrimp a couple of times.


----------

